# Happy 8th birthday to Vala



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

and her brother B'Navarre,









and her sisters Belena, Bacuda and Biranha. 
B litter


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! :wub: Happy birthday!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: *Vala*


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and wishing for all many, many more. Gorgeous B litter. :birthday:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Happy birthday!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy BIrthdays


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday vala! wishing you more birthdays and blessings to come on your journey and a good health


----------

